# C1713 Medicare Reimbursment



## lulufenolio (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello All!

Just wondering if anyone is aware of a code to bill Medicare for implants?  I have been billing C1713 but my claims have come back stating that code is invalid.  Any suggestions?

Thanks ahead of time!

~Jessica


----------



## elenax (Feb 18, 2010)

same here...denied by medicare...I also would like to know more information about this hcpc.


----------

